# Speed tests



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Post your screen shots if your speed tests. And carrier too. I'm on Verizon in New England. These are three back to back tests on http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest .




















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30440-sgs3-all-carriers-post-your-speedtest-results/


----------

